# Chandler, AZ, DN24330007 Kylo, Free Male, 6 months



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, my puppy has developed severe hip dysplasia and the vet said he needed surgery immediately. After consulting with the surgeon, we were quoted approximately $4000 for surgery and services. Unfortunately my family (including myself) cannot pay for this surgery at the moment. We believe it is in the best interest for Kylo if we gave him up to a family willing to pay for the surgery and take care of him thereafter. Kylo is currently limping significantly and we believe he is much pain. We currently have him on pain killers but his condition is only worsening. We are afraid that his HD might get too severe by the time we raise the money for his surgery, therefore we feel that we should not keep him while his window of opportunity closes. 

Kylo is definitely a great dog, he has all his puppy vaccinations and is in good health (other than the HD). He was raised since he was 6 weeks old around kids and other dogs, so he is well socialized. He is a well trained backyard dog, and is starting to get out of his teething phase. He is AKC registered and is a purebred dog. Kylo is protective of his family but in no way aggressive towards strangers. Kylo has never bitten nor attacked anyone in his life. In addition, Kylo has shown great intelligence and is very easy to train. Overall is a friendly, lovable, family pet that is eager to serve and protect his family.

I have all important documents such as (registration, vaccinations, vet visits, x-rays, and others) and can be sent via e-mail at anytime. If you are interested in adopting Kylo, please send me an e-mail at

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

At 6 months wouldn't a TPO be an option? Isn't that usually less expensive?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

have you contacted the breeder about this? I think I read that some breeders will have guarantees against hip problems.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did you look into payment plans or something like Care Credit? Did you put your pups on supplements as we recommended when he was diagnosed? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1161546

Just asking b/c there isn't usually a huge line of people wanting to take on a dog with a major health issue...

And just wanted to say that I understand what you are going through. I found out that Massie had bilateral HD when she was under a year old and I was only 23 years old and on my own financially. I opted for a less expensive surgery on one hip and then 5 years later I got her a total hip replacement on the other hip. I exercised her with long walks and swimming and limited her high impact exercise. I also gave her whatever supplements were available at the time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddhave you contacted the breeder about this? I think I read that some breeders will have guarantees against hip problems.


I think the dog is from a puppy mill.


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for the replies everyone. 

I have contacted the breeder and there are no guarantees. According to the breeder, none up the puppies in his 4 litters have had HD. I find this hard to believe however. Then he said that the only thing he can do is send a prayer.

I will admit that I bought Kylo without full knowing how to search for a breeder. It was only after I purchased Kylo that I decided to join this forum for expert help and advise. The more I read about puppy mill breeders the more I realized that Kylo's breeder is definitely a puppy mill breeder.

This breeder lives in Apache Junction, Arizona. He breeds exclusively white GSDs. I dont know if its legal to release his name, but if it will help prevent any future litters from this breeder, I will gladly do so.

I do have Kylo on supplements, and I give him the vets' recommended dosage every day. Although I have not seen any improvements. Some days he seems better than others, but never fully well.

TPO is definitely an available option for Kylo, but the surgeon said that hip replacement was the best solution. Also, my family looked into credit/loans but financing is expensive right now, not to mention it will be a pretty large burden on the family. Although the surgery itself is not all we are concerned about. We are worried that Kylo might require more intensive care as he gets older and that the costs of special care will sum up quickly. We have already spent a large sum of money in x-rays, second opinions, and consultations. Not too mention the anti-inflammatory/pain reliever medication. Our family has this discussed this situation for about 1 month now, and even though each member does not want to let go of Kylo, we feel its best for his health.

Its definitely a tough choice, I myself put off this post for about 2 weeks after the decision was made because I dont want to give up Kylo. Although I have realized that Kylo will only be in more pain if he stays with me. We also cant keep him on pain medication since it will only accelerate the wear and tear on his hip. The medication we gave him is great because he does not feel a thing! He jumps and plays just like a normal puppy, but we know its only worsening the condition. Also, as soon as we take him off the medication, he goes immediately back to limping

Lastly, we are in a more difficult situation emotionally. The youngest member of our family (age 5) witnessed our last dog (golden retriever) die as he was poisoned by incompetent workers (long story). The event was pretty gruesome and traumatizing. We want to be extra careful with Kylo because he is catching on that Kylo is not well. He has become very fond and very attached to Kylo. As a family we think it will be emotionally less stressful on the little one by telling him that Kylo is going to be adopted by another family then letting him see Kylo suffer for a prolonged time. 

Sorry for the long post, its really difficult to write all of this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I understand how difficult this is, financially and emotionally. I just want you to be aware that you may not find someone willing/able to adopt Kylo. As I mentioned above and in your original thread on Kylo, my dog lived to be almost twelve years old. Her care as a senior was no more than any of my other seniors. The surgery really is amazing. 

Did you buy a supplement from the vet? It may not be the best one. As I said in the other post, my dog Rafi had very little muscle mass in his hips when I adopted him. The clicked constantly, he was always stiff, couldn't roll over, fell down the stairs, slipped on the wood floor, etc. ALL of that is gone now just from giving him a double dose of joint supplements and 2000mg/day of Ester C and good food. 

I would be very careful about giving pain medication that allows Kylo not to feel a thing and to run and jump. That will further damage his hips. Pain can be a good thing because it reminds the dog to moderate their movement. Leashed walks, especially on softer surfaces like grass, and swimming are excellent exercise for dogs with HD. Massie could hike 10 miles a day with me but she couldn't run even a half of a mile. 

Good luck, I hope you do find someone willing to take proper care of Kylo but please, if you don't, consider all of the advice that we've offered you.


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

I understand, I am trying my best to help Kylo in every way.

I selected the supplements myself, I made sure they contained only the ingredients that the vet recommended. I will try doubling his joint supplement dosage since Kylo has gained much weight since it was prescribed. The vet did not say anything about Ester C, but I will try to pick some up tomorrow and give that a try. Kylo weighs about 40lbs, do you know what the proper dosage is? 

Oh trust me, I have been following you advise exactly as you guys have recommended. I am the one family member who is most reluctant to give Kylo away!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Credit Care offers interest free loans:

http://www.carecredit.com/howcarecreditworks.html


You might also want to look into FHO surgery. It's cheaper.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Are there any Vet schools near you that might be able to do the surgery for less??? Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I've heard UC Davis Vet School was sometimes cheaper. I do know that a local Vet quoted me $6,000 for Laproscopy Gastroplexy for each of my boys and UC Davis only charges $1500-1800 each. Please don't get me wrong, I understand this must be awfully hard for you, I just want to make sure you are at least aware of every pos option. 

I too, worry that few people would be able to adopt Kylo. Its one thing if people have a dog that they are bonded with and are then hit with a big medical bill, its another getting a dog knowing he comes with such a big bill and all the recovery time and work that will follow.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I stepped away and had some other thoughts that I wanted to share. When Shoshona Bloated I was hardly prepared to pay $4000 for her surgery but there was no amount of money that would have taken I wouldn't have paid to keep her. Sometimes we all have to get creative. Its not just with Vet bills, theres bumps and hills throughout of lifes that we have to deal with. They might seem impossible at the time, but we make it through them. 

Have you thought about getting creative in raising the money? Some things I did was have a garage sale. I didn't just have a garage sale, I wrote a letter (and took copies of it at work-cost=zero). In the letter I invited everyone to come to the gargage sale and how I really needed their help. I offered to do odd jobs around peoples homes, I even offered to pick up their recycled cans so that I could turn them in. I also spoke to many of the people and they gave me things they didn't want that I was able to sell at my garage sale (everyone has junk around, I offered to clean up their garages/storage in return I would take the stuff they didn't want). I dropped hundreds of these letters in mailboxes around the neighborhood and beyond.

Maybe your family could do a car wash?? You have a talent try to sell that...wheither its making things, doing things, computer work, you name it...think of the things you do that you could market. 

Sometimes you have to push it a bit further. I even offered to do yard work and paint rooms-I hate both of these things but the truth was I could do it and would do anything to save my girl. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

UC Davis in only about 780 miles away, Colorado State University is about 900 miles away. It looks like they both do the surgeries and maybe it would cost less with one of them.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/what_y...inary_care.html


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone. I do have a job and I am saving up, but I am also in college (another expense) and I have very limited time. If I manage to raise the money, I will most certainly pull this post the very second it becomes possible. 

My main fear is that by the time we raise the money, the condition may get worse. That is why I am trying get Kylo fixed ASAP any way possible, even if I have to give my buddy up to someone else. At the moment, we dont know when we will be able to raise the money.

I am currently investigation GSD rescues in AZ that may help me find Kylo a solution quickly. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Rosa, on her suggestions on how to raise some money . 

I know the economy stinks right now, but if you have any special talents, they can be taken advantage of, to make money. 

I read a previous post of yours looking for information on how to select a good breeder/a buddy for Kylo? I hope instead, you will put all your resources into helping the lovely dog you have. 

Hope things work out for kylo, he is a cutie


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I really hope you can find a way to hustle up some money to have your dog taken care of. I have a dear friend that bought a very expensive and well bred dog. The breeder was very respected in the GSD community (he has since died), the parents passed OFA, etc.. As it turned out the dog, as a pup, ended up having two bad hips and had to have surgery. My friends not weathly either, but he got Bogey the surgery he needed. 
I haven't wanted to say this because I really don't want to hurt your feelings, but the sad truth is there are soooo many dogs out there looking for a home...sooooo many healthly dogs... Our dogs are special to us, many of us love them like they our children... but without our protection and dedication they simply fall into being another dog out there in need of a home. Your's is especially difficult as it has serious health needs. 
I understand your worried about your childrens response to seeing another one of your dogs in pain, but perhaps you can work as a family to cut back and save to get your pup the surgery it needs. Instead of having them see him go to another home they can see themselves as helping to fill a commitment we all should make when we get a pet. 
Again, I do wish you the very best. I know this must be awful for you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Firstly, I second the above responses to your very difficult situation. It is hard for you and hard for your dog, not just because of his medical condition, but because he will undoubtedly have picked up on the anxiety surrounding him. The ideas and thoughtful comments already expressed can't really be added to by me - I just want to stress again that trying to find someone who will take on a dog with a serious and potentially expensive health problem is going to be difficult to impossible. Even if you did find a new home for him, you would have no real guarantee (unless you were able to somehow remain involved in his life) that his new owner would follow through on his treatment. He might still end up in a kill shelter, and you wouldn't know about it. It is far better for you to keep him with you, and to work with your family on the suggestions listed above. Then, if you have truly exhausted ALL options, if you have found no recourse in resolving your financial dilemma (and I think you should also check with another vet, I'm a big believer in second opinions. My vet will also allow payments over time if I'm really strapped - perhaps you could find someone who would do the same for you)........ you do have the option of ending his suffering by asking your vet to quietly put him to sleep. This is not something I say lightly - but if he can't be helped, if he is in as much discomfort as you have indicated, you can't or won't keep him, and you cannot find a home for him which will genuinely provide the surgery and medical care he needs...... that might be the kinder way to go. 

I do not envy you your decision - and it is always doubly hard when the dog is so young. My heart goes out to you all.

____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I totally agree with the idea of a second opinion with an ortho vet. I can't remember-will try to look and see-did they rule out Pano? 

I will also second the thought of a possible FHO. I realize that it is the inferior surgery to the THR, and maybe down the road I will regret having it done for Ilsa, but she's done great with it. She does everything she ever did, just better. She's about 47-50#. 

Do the FHO with a good rehab place for about half the cost of a THR I think. However for a dog that age, a THR over a 10 year period-looking at it that way it's a good investment. 

Try posting on the Orthodogs Yahoo site for more information and to get further ideas. They used to have financial assistance for ortho surgeries but the economy-they don't have the donors they did-so it is no more. 

There is Care Credit. http://www.carecredit.com which of course you have to pay back, but can do it at a lower interest rate normally. 

http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php has good stuff and http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/ has a forum where you can ask stuff and get help. 

Right now the organizations who have been helping people aren't able to as much because the economy stinks. 

But here is a list in case! http://www.pgaa.com/financialaid.html

As said there are ways to fundraise. Especially I would wonder on a college campus-a sympathetic dog loving bar might do a fundraiser with you, selling stuff...

Again-the FHO may be an option. Talk to another vet. I don't remember such a deadline on the surgery-there is on the TPO is it? But other than that...I don't think there are? It can continue to get worse and then they either get a new hip or lose the joint so it doesn't matter how bad it was? Other than maybe loss of muscle tone? Anyway know this stuff?

Link to the thread about HD in health: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1152217&page=0&fpart=1

Orthodogs link: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/orthodogs/


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a foster who had FHO on one hip. She was up and moving two days later and it worked like a charm for her. The vet (not a specialist) did the surgery for her as a rescue dog for $800. This dog did very well with the FHO.

I think you will need a plan B as it can happen that you will not be able to rehome a pup with severe HD. Unfortunately, because of the economy, shelters are full of wonderful dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Update?


----------

